# Trying to determine log wipes



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I just noticed my Kernel log is wiping daily and sometime during the morning hours. I am trying to figure out what causes this wipe.

Here is my CRON setting;

# Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
18 9 * * 1 /busybox/wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

However, I found this in my OKernel log which are entries from today.

May 22 08:11AM (none) kernel: TvHttpClientSessionSynchronous::Get returned 0x50006 
May 22 08:11AM (none) kernel: TvHttpClientSessionSynchronous::Get returned 0x0 
May 22 08:11AM (none) kernel: TvHttpClientSessionSynchronous::Get returned 0x50006 
May 22 08:11AM (none) kernel: TvHttpClientSessionSynchronous::Get returned 0x0 
May 22 08:12AM (none) kernel: TvHttpClientSessionSynchronous::Get returned 0x50006 
May 22 08:12AM (none) kernel: TvHttpClientSessionSynchronous::Get returned 0x0 

Any ideas of what else can cause my logs to archive?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

One thing to add, I think it's just the Kernel log that is archiving at odd times. I was looking at my CID and noticed it still has calls for all this week???


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

your logs are getting rotated when the box calls home. that's why the callerid logs aren't touched.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

T1V0 said:


> your logs are getting rotated when the box calls home. that's why the callerid logs aren't touched.


Makes sense, thanks...


----------

